# New Eheim 2262



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Will just got my Eheim 2262 and want to know
1. do you use the stock intake/return 
2. went to a local pond store an found a coarse green filter 12inch 
round , 2inch thick fits prefect in the 2262 .
3. best placement for the Eheim gray spray bar , side of tank same side
of intake or opposite side of intake ? How about the length of the 
back of the tank?


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I found this green round coarse filter pad 12 x 2 at a Pond Store I believe it's for Tetra pond Filters seems to fit perfect , What do you think will it work?


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

My newly painted Eheim Spray Bar and Stock Intake .
They have a couple of layers of paint and was let to dry for a week.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

My question is now I've notice that on the Box and Manual it shows putting the Eheim Ehfifix on top of all the Media but in other resources I notice it being place between the Eheim Ehimech and the Eheim Ehfisubstrat Pro ? Witch is the best placement.

Eheim Ehfisubstrat Pro Made of sintered glass for long term use an the Azoo Quartz Balls Made from lava through high temperature process
Is one better than the other , Would Sintered Glass last longer than Lava , They both have to go thru a High Temperature Process to get there shape?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

inkslinger said:


> My question is now I've notice that on the Box and Manual it shows putting the Eheim Ehfifix on top of all the Media but in other resources I notice it being place between the Eheim Ehimech and the Eheim Ehfisubstrat Pro ? Witch is the best placement.
> 
> Eheim Ehfisubstrat Pro Made of sintered glass for long term use an the Azoo Quartz Balls Made from lava through high temperature process
> Is one better than the other , Would Sintered Glass last longer than Lava , They both have to go thru a High Temperature Process to get there shape?


I use a layer of EhfiFix between my EhfiMech and SubstratPro and another layer above the SubstratPro to keep anything from getting sucked into the impeller.

Filling this cannister is all about personal preference and most medias will work well in them.

Craig


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

I end up getting a 30ppi Poret Foam for the final layer of my media.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It's such a big filter that almost anything goes, but I do like the traditional Eheim canister media placement, I would shy away from anything too fine that might clog or slow the flow but I think what you have will work. My Ehfisubstrat Pro has been in my canisters for 8 years and it holds up great, I just rinse it out lightly and return it to the filter.

I was thinking of painting my Eheim plastics with that Krylon Fusion spray paint, did it seem to take the paint well.

I've seen them with the stock spray bars used and in other countries without any spray bar and the water just splashing back into the tank full blast, all the tanks looked nice so it's your call.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

That was why I didnt go with the eheim line..that awful GREEN


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

150EH said:


> I was thinking of painting my Eheim plastics with that Krylon Fusion spray paint, did it seem to take the paint well.
> 
> .


I use almost a whole can of Krylon Fusion spray paint I spray every other day
to let it dry real good and like the 5th time I lite sand it and add more layers .
I've did this to pvc and it holds up very will this way. The intake is only temp.
I would like to bend a 1in pvc into a J tube an use my 1x9 black suction screen
that I'm removing from my old filter system. It looks like the 1x6in Inland Seas Suction Screen I have in storage s


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks good and I'm going to start painting mine, being I can't afford a tank with a drilled bottom.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

JasonG75 said:


> That was why I didnt go with the eheim line..that awful GREEN


Eheim green used to be cool, that meant you had the Cadillac of filters back in the day, otherwise I had some high dollar HOB filters that looked like they had industrial sewing maching motors or something, they were huge.


----------



## Abrium (Jan 7, 2011)

Rena, I'm sorry I just can't do Eheim... The green, the priming... I love my maintenance-free XP filters.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

The priming of the Eheim 2262 should not be to hard ounce you fill the filter with water and use the Eheim spray bar {not the stock spray bar} 
the spray bar has a cap on top to fill the line with water with a funnel . And the intake you can fill it an shut the valve off before putting in the tank and it should start right away , just make sure the intake an the output are under water. Ounce you run it it's just shutting the valves on an off to remove the filter.

Any one run this filter can add there O on this.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

It is much easier to prime Eheim Classic canisters if there is NO water in the canister and the spray bar or output line is NOT underwater. This allows all or most of the air to be evacuated from the canister during the initial filter priming with water.

It is more effective to prime Eheim filters in this manner and is also recommended by Eheim in the canister instructions. This helps alleviate most of the problems people have when trying to prime their filters initially.


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

I've always primed my Eheim by putting the intake in, and then sucking on the outake hose.

For cleanings no priming necessary with the shutoff valves.

One time I siphoned too far down during a water change, and that proved to be a little more of an inconvenience but still love my 2213 and getting two more Eheims for my 40 br.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

Had to remove about 1-1/4L of Substrat Pro {now I have about 6-3/4L in filter} so that the 30ppi Poret Blue Sponge will fit in the filter with the 
Eheim small Lattice Screen on top before I place the cover on it.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Looking good!! I'm waiting in anticipation of seeing this installed on your tank.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Is it going under the tank or in the other room, it does look good.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

It's going under the tank I did move the pump on it's side {didn't have to have plenty of room } I have to remove my old system first and clean the tank of algae and remove dead plants and change my water. Then I have to restock plants/fish . Any know where I could pick up some "needle leave" Java Fern {it's this the with the thin leaves right}


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

You're going to have to add a camera in there to know when to clean it. ;-) 
Or were you just going to clean it on the Equinoxes whether it needs it or not?


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

No it needs cleaning , I believe I have a bad case of Rhizoclonium and need to clean as much of it I can and get a small school of American Flag Fish to eat the rest.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I was shocked at the power of the 2217 compared to the 15, your filter is going to really push some water.

I don't turn off my filters during my water changes and all my spray bars are installed vertically, so when the water level gets below the first couple holes on the 2215's the top hole just stop spraying water and go dead, but the 2217 keeps on spraying hard with no loss of power, like it wants to remove paint or something. If you were to try the same thing I'm guessing water would be spraying and misting all over the place.

I think he meant the filter cleaning schedule.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

150EH said:


> I think he meant the filter cleaning schedule.


I'm planning at least over 5 months before I open it up for cleaning ,
maybe back flush it in 2 months just to see what comes out.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It won't be much with all that flow and tons of bio-media eating everything, I think you could crack it open every 6 months and replace the fine pad and a light rinse to the rest.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

With the 2217 I have on my 60-p (17g) I only need to clean it once a year!


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

bsmith said:


> With the 2217 I have on my 60-p (17g) I only need to clean it once a year!


That is what I'm hopelessly waiting for at least a year .


:bounce:


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

deeda said:


> It is much easier to prime Eheim Classic canisters if there is NO water in the canister and the spray bar or output line is NOT underwater. This allows all or most of the air to be evacuated from the canister during the initial filter priming with water.
> 
> It is more effective to prime Eheim filters in this manner and is also recommended by Eheim in the canister instructions. This helps alleviate most of the problems people have when trying to prime their filters initially.


I hit a Road Block in getting the canister too prime , Got to wait for next day , did a major clean and took all day {I have an injured right foot an can't put to much weight on it}

Will today is Sunday and I went to Lowes an got a 3/4in hose and a 3/4x1/2in insert and connect the hose to the elbow of the spray bar and the other end I put in my Mag 5 pump , I turn both pumps at the same time an Bam!! it stated right up!!
My temp is 82F compare with 91F with my old system and this Eheim 1262 pump is silent . Got let things run over night and check water par tomorrow and start restocking every thing.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

bsmith said:


> With the 2217 I have on my 60-p (17g) I only need to clean it once a year!


Do you really??? How do you keep the flow from bending the plants over???


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

150EH said:


> Do you really??? How do you keep the flow from bending the plants over???


I have it on the right side of the tank blowing to the left. I also have an inline calaqua inline co2 diffuser but I don't think that really takes away much. I also believe I do have the outflow turned to about 80%-85% of full capacity. 

It works like a champ!


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

We need an update on how the filter is working out for you.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

It's working great , It took me a little time to get it started I ended up hooking up my mag 5 to the spray bar end and turn both pumps on a wam it started right up. Thanks is nice an clean , My Atomic diffuser seems to be not running right I think I can barley see a very fin mist, I've order some new check valves and planning on getting a new regulator an replace my old t5 ho's {x4} my tank looks bare I got to restock with new plants.
My intake/out-put looks like a dark gray color the paint looks to be holding good . I had a lot of my plants melt so I might back flush the filter .


----------

